# Breezy Monkfish Catalan-Style



## BreezyCooking (May 3, 2010)

After finding some absolutely lovely, fresh, membrane-already-removed Monkfish at the market yesterday, developed/adapted this last night for dinner & it was wonderful!!

*Breezy Monkfish Catalán-Style* 
 
Approx. 1 pound Monkfish filet(s), grey membrane removed
A couple of dollops extra-virgin olive oil
1 medium onion, peeled & thinly sliced (a mandoline is great for this)
1 bell pepper – any color – seeded & thinly sliced (again – mandoline works here too)
Approx. 3 tablespoons (or dollops – eyeball it) dry red wine (I used a California burgundy)
2-3 cloves garlic, peeled & roughly chopped
1 14-ounce can diced tomatoes, undrained
Approx. 12 Kalamata olives, pitted and coarsely chopped
Approx. 1 teaspoon dried oregano
Approx. 1 teaspoon freshly grated orange zest (orange part only – no white pith)
Salt & a sprinkling of crushed red pepper flakes to taste
 
Preheat oven to 450°F. Place fish in a lightly-oiled baking dish.
 
Heat a few dollops of olive oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Add onions & peppers and sauté until “just” starting to brown. Add tomatoes, wine, garlic, olives, oregano, and orange zest. Season with salt and crushed red pepper flakes & spoon mixture evenly over fish.

Bake until the fish is cooked through, approx. 25-30 minutes depending on the size & thickness of the Monkfish pieces.
 
Serve atop or aside of seasoned rice, couscous, or pasta.  A nice big mixed green salad makes a terrific accompaniment.


----------

